# Bridgeport mill restoration



## David

Thought I would try to post some photos of my 1958 Bridgeport rebuild.  This project took about 10 weeks to complete. It was a lot work but the results were worth it!  The machine was sitting for several years and needed alot of cleaning. One photo shows the machine before I took possession and the rest are of the rebuild.

Thanks for looking.

David


----------



## David

Paddy

I chose not to have the ways rescraped at this time.  There was some wear, mainly due to grease instead of oil in the passages! Suprisingly minimal, considering its age.

The gibs were cleaned and inspected and reinstalled and are tight, so no replacement needed.

The machine had about 25 thou. backlash when I brought it home.  I split the feed screw nuts in half ( as recommended) and adjusted.  Both now have about 6 thou. backlash and run smooth.  Both screws and nuts were ok to reuse.

I replaced all bearings in head except spindle bearings.  The spindle bearings were cleaned, checked, oiled and felt good, so I reinstalled.  Will SEE?!!

It is hard to see exactly what you have until it is torn completely down.  It is alot of work to do this type of rebuild.  That said, I have about $300 in replacement parts, so I am happy with that.

David


----------



## Pacer

> "It is hard to see exactly what you have until it is torn completely down. It is alot of work to do this type of rebuild. That said, I have about $300 in replacement parts, so I am happy with that."



That is a Soooo true a statement!

I am currently involved - deeply - in a rebuild of an Induma mill (Bridgeport type) and even when looking at the thing to buy, it was obvious that is was mistreated, only when I started the tear down did it really show its 'warts'. After probably a couple hundred hours, I just this week finished all the many, many problems it had (thank goodness Im retired!) and still have the cleaning/stripping/painting to do.

With your Bridgy looking sooo good, I can certainly appreciate all the work you had to have put in it - I hope mine will turn out so good! 

Good work...


----------



## HMF

Beautiful job! This will definitely go into the restoration section of the home page with the articles.


Nelson


----------



## David

Thanks for looking and all the kind words!  It really feels good to save a machine and bring it back to life.  May pass it on someday to a young person wanting to learn the machining trade.  I have a Keller elecric hack saw that I am going to post in the for sale section.  It will be a nice machine to bring back to life also.

Thanks 
David


----------



## smallfly

THAT IS A BEAUTIFULL BRIDGEPORT!!--i like the way it is on wheels--it moves around the shop--thats unique.  iam right in the middle of the same rebuild on a 1969  bridgeport with a j-2 head. iam in s.w. montana and wondering if  anyone of you guys out there has ever had the ''dovetails and or ways  and or table reground on this type of mill. can't fnd anyone in mt. to do this type of machine work. that's why we call this place ''NO-WHERE  MONTANA''- i can transport with trailer as mill is diassembled and cleaned.the areas with the blue dykem still have the ''FROSTING FINISH'' not sure how much work it is going to take to bring it back so i can accomplish accurate machineing?? ---my MAIN CONCERN   is that the work is done correctly the first time as i just want to make chips and only want to do 1 rebuild.  heck --i can see all the work this entails - doing it once is enough.  thanks for looking and thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice.  re  steve  t.  406-596-7960


----------



## David

It has been awhile, but I thought I would show my latest addition to the mill.  I have looked for a DRO for cheap and finally located a Sony Millman.  Not much at all invested in this add-on. (0$)  Took about 4 hours to install and works really well.  I guess sometimes good things do come to those who wait!

Thanks for looking

David


----------



## Charley Davidson

Very nice


----------



## David

Thanks Charley.  I need all the help I can get running this thing.  The DRO is a great tool for someone like me.


----------



## Charley Davidson

I need one badly myself


----------



## ScrapMetal

How about some details on the "wheels" for the BP?  I'd love to have something like that under my Wells-Index.  Thanks,  -Ron


----------



## David

Hi Ron,

I will try to make a material list tonight.  It takes a little work, but I can move the machine by myself!


----------



## ScrapMetal

David said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I will try to make a material list tonight.  It takes a little work, but I can move the machine by myself!



That would be great!

Thanks much,

-Ron


----------



## David

Just for clarification, I saw a picture of a mobile base for a BP on another site. It looked good so this is what I put together for my mill.  I used some smaller steel wheels (3" dia.) that I had on the shelf which makes it harder to move.  If I were going to make another one, I would opt for 5-6" wheel and build the frame in a drop deck fashion.  This would keep the center of gravity as low as possible, yet make it easier to roll.  I have moved the machine several times trying to make more room in the shop and have been able to move it myself with the assistance of a large pry bar. (2400#'s).

The frame is made out of 2'x3" heavy wall tubing.  The side rails are 4' in length. Enough left hanging over the ends to attach the wheels.  Each machine base is different, so for the cross pieces (2) I would make them the width of the base + width of 2 pieces of 2" tubing + 1/2" fudge room for base.   I would also leave approximately 2-3" overhang on each cross piece to allow for a leveling bolt nut to be welded on.  Drill the four holes for the bolts and you can level at each corner.  I messed up and measured once and had to cut 4 times to weld on 4 pieces of angle iron for the leveling bolts.  I used 5/8" jack bolts and they seem to work fine.

For looks, I tapered the ends of the side pieces and filled in with 2"x 1/4" flat bar and smoothed with a grinder. Looks better to me that way!

For the BP it took 14' of 2"x3" tubing. 2 Swivel wheels and 2 fixed wheels, 4 jack bolts and 4 grade 8 nuts, 8 nuts if you want jam nuts, 4 pieces of 1/4"x2" round stock to place between the floor and bolt, and 4 pieces of angle 3"x"x 1/4" if you mess up on your measurments!!!! Paint and a Saturday and you are set.  Hope this is helpful.

David


----------

